# revell-p-51b mustang



## modelakias (Feb 12, 2013)

for you guys! .. jar and I building a ladder to start it today ...





















THANKS!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2013)

Good stuff! Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## modelakias (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## modelakias (Feb 13, 2013)

I make this the DIORAMA will get there ... to a photo of DIORAMA ..








has work to do ...the name of the Battle of the Bulge
Then we will get snow and ...
is made of cups of coffee with the foam was!! ...



....




Sorry for spam..


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

Looking good, and welcome to the forum from England. This would have been better posted in the Modelling section, but don't worry, one of the 'Mods' will probably move it for you.


----------



## modelakias (Feb 13, 2013)

oh sorry wrong


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

No problem - you'll get used to how things work as you go. If you have any questions, just ask- somebody will help if they can.


----------



## modelakias (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys you are the only forums that welcome me with respect


----------



## modelakias (Feb 13, 2013)

And it continues ... with belts and buckles .. if I say well ..



...



...



...



...



...



..


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice!
And you will always get respect here.


----------



## modelakias (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for your kind words, you have very touched ......Continued ...


----------



## modelakias (Feb 16, 2013)

And it continues ... ...



...



...



...



...Sorry about the photo is from mobile ..As you see I'll put in a MACHINE GUNS led... to blink. . and natural and a motor ... I think you understand what I write ...


----------



## modelakias (Feb 18, 2013)

some more work before finishing its electronics ..



...



...



..the cockpit and the pilots are ready ...



...has until now ... thanks!


----------



## modelakias (Feb 19, 2013)

nobody?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, I'm here. Nice progress and interesting ideas.


----------



## modelakias (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## modelakias (Feb 25, 2013)

and continues with the painting .. passed the first hand ...



...


----------

